# VK | Cape Town Grand Opening



## Stroodlepuff (19/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (19/3/19)

Wish I could be there but alas I wont be able to make it

Wishing you guys all the very best for this!

@Oupa , @Stroodlepuff - give it horns!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/19)

Thanks @Silver , wish you could be there too, a VK store opening without you just wont be the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/19)

Did someone say opening Specials?

Also look out for an amazing giveaway for the launch to be announced on our Facebook page shortly, you dont want to miss out on this one!


----------



## Silver (27/3/19)

Nice!

I hope you will announce the giveaway here too @Stroodlepuff !


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/19)

To celebrate the Grand opening of Vape King Haasendal, we are running a competition and giving away 2 x Ed Sheeran tickets for tonight at the Cape Town Stadium.



To enter:

 Like the Vape King Haasendal Facebook page
 Share this post
 Comment "Done" and tag 3 friends on this post

Winner to be announced on our Facebook page at 16:00 today. Winner will need to arrange collection from Kuilsriver between 16:00 - 17:00.

Good luck!

#vapeking #haasendalgables #vapourmountain #iava #ecigssa #edsheerancapetown









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (29/3/19)

This is great news. Glad to see more and more big names opening shop here in the mother city. Wishing you guys great success.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Imperator (29/3/19)

See you there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/19)

We're having a great time. Even have some local South African singers singing up a storm in the parking lot (Theuns Jordaan and Desmond Wells) pull through its an awesome vibe!
























































Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (30/3/19)

Awesome, thanks for the photos @Stroodlepuff 
Looks great 
Well done to all involved!

Nice one @Oupa - and i see you wearing the famous camo VM cap

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

